# Maple Jewelry Stand



## holmqer (Feb 23, 2013)

Maple Jewelry Stand with some wooden jewelry I made last year. The earring hanger has a pierced eternity wheel, and was made as a public demo at The Woodworking Show. The central post is around 6" (15cm) tall. Finished with Bush Oil and Polyurethane.


----------



## rholiday (Feb 23, 2013)

Very nice !!


----------



## plantman (Feb 23, 2013)

Very unique and well done Eric. Likes the rings as well.  Jim  S


----------



## Super Dave (Feb 23, 2013)

Beautiful, what did you use to pierce the wood with. 

Dave


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 23, 2013)

That's awesome.


----------



## sbarton22 (Feb 23, 2013)

I think it's awesome! I'm with Super Dave... I've seen this technique before. I assume you are using some rotary tool. What kind of bit do you use to achieve that?


----------



## holmqer (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone, this is an early start on making Christmas Presents!



Super Dave said:


> Beautiful, what did you use to pierce the wood with.
> 
> Dave





sbarton22 said:


> I think it's awesome! I'm with Super Dave... I've seen this technique before. I assume you are using some rotary tool. What kind of bit do you use to achieve that?



I did indeed use a rotary tool, a dental drill. I normally use an NSK Presto. I used a 699L burr.


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 24, 2013)

This piece of art is just too cool!  And it was made during a Show!!!


Scott (awesomeness in action) B


----------



## PaulDoug (Feb 24, 2013)

Really REALLY, nice.  Great design, great work all the way around.


----------



## Fishinbo (Feb 28, 2013)

Exquisite piece! Great design and execution. Love the rings as well. Wonderful gift ideas they are.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Feb 28, 2013)

You may have used a rotary tool but what amazes me is the steady hands you need to do that.  Just amazing.   really well done!


----------



## holmqer (Apr 27, 2013)

This piece appears in Woodturning Magazine Issue #253 on page 9. This is the UK publication.


----------

